# How many ice tents can you spot on rockport?



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Rockport Sunday 1/29/12 me and my student flew over looked like a carnival! How many ice tents can you spot?


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh and this was about 230 I'd wonder how bad it was 10 this morning....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see any. 

Can we do multiple choice?


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

A lot will do I didn't count the original picture has a lot you can tell but once it compressed on here it was hard to see


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I don't see any...I see a bunch of trees and empty ice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I see 49.


----------

